

The history of the history of technology - walterbell
http://www.hyperorg.com/blogger/2013/07/28/the-history-of-the-history-of-technology/

======
walterbell
Profile of Charles Singer, the British historian of science and medicine who
was commissioned by Imperial Chemical Industries in the late 1940s to create
the first (?) encylopedia of technology,
[http://eprints.whiterose.ac.uk/3219/1/Charles_Singer_and_the...](http://eprints.whiterose.ac.uk/3219/1/Charles_Singer_and_the_early_years_of_the_British_Society_for_the_History_of_Science.pdf)

Singer's volumes are not easily available, but Frances & Joseph Gies covered
post-Roman medieval technology from 500 AD to 1500 AD in _Cathedral, Forge and
Waterwheel: Technology and Invention in the Middle Ages_. It's available on
Kindle,
[http://www.h-net.org/reviews/showrev.php?id=877](http://www.h-net.org/reviews/showrev.php?id=877)

